
Fake Obama created using AI tool to make phoney speeches - chenster
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-40598465/fake-obama-created-using-ai-tool-to-make-phoney-speeches
======
DrScump
138+ points, 100+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14786863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14786863)

Plus all these other dupes already:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=obama&sort=byDate&prefix&page=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=obama&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

